# Faolan x Neytiri Litter #1



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Presenting the kids! 4 and a half weeks old now! 
Darkest Male
















Medium Male
















Lightest Male
















Darkest Female
















Medium Female
















Lightest Female (Lilo; I'm keeping her for breeding)


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

SO cute and fuzzy! I loooooove them!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some handsome babies! Love the darkest male and female.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Heehee I love the dark masks too


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The babies are just gorgeous! How lucky you are!!!!


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Omigosh! They are so adorable! I love all of them, they're just teeny tiny round things. :lol:


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Love them! So precious!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LILO IS BEYOND WORDS


----------



## njdepietro (Jul 21, 2012)

Aweeee Little Cuties!!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG the cutest  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love my chole but would also kill for a hand raised hedgie


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Those noses are begging to be booped!!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Awwe!!! I want a baby so bad! They are just too cute!!!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Hehehehe! I boop their noses all the time <3


----------

